# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Higijena i urednost rodilišta - iskustva

## zutaminuta

Bliži se datum poroda, i razmišljam, vrtim sve od prošle godine. Porod je bio lagan. Sve je bilo dobro. Samo, morala sam ostati cijelih tjedan dana, po ljetnoj sparini, uz otvorene prozore dan i noć, i ono grozno svjetlo koje ne da spavati.

A svjetlo privlači kukce. More kukaca. 
Ne bojim se noćnih leptira, i sl. gamadi. Nemam arahnofobiju. Stvarno, mogu vidjeti pauka i proći pored njega. Ali ne kada mi se pojavi iznenada, kada ne očekujem. Strava i horor mi je bio moment kada je pauk otpao sa plafona na krevet i prošao dolje ispod kreveta. Vrisnula sam i normalno odmah krenula za njim da ga ubijem, ali ga nisam mogla naći. Sat kasnije idem na wc, upalim svjetlo i isti debeli pauk puzi u ravnini očiju. Dobila sam skoro slom živaca, i pričvrljila ga papirom.

Ono što sam u tih tjedan dana vidjela, održavanje čistoće se svodi na pometanje i brisanje bolničkog poda, te presvlačenje krevetnine. Kukci koji su gore visoko zavučeni u kuteve ostaju na sigurnom, netaknuti. Mislim, ništa strašno. Imam i ja kukce po stanu. Ne možeš ih se apsolutno svih riješiti. Ali to je bolnica, tamo male bebe spavaju, a kukaca i paukova posvuda. 

Brine me porod, i svi oni sitni horori od mogućih komplikacija, ali nekako mi ne da mira misao da ću ležeći na krevetu opet okom brojati hrpe odurnih kukaca na jakom svjetlu usred noći.

----------


## jelena.O

a zakaj ne gase svjetla po noći, si možda u nekoj prolaznoj sobi ili sobi s staklom na prozoru, meni je najgore bilo kad napokon zaspim usred noći i dođe sestra u 6 i upali sva svjetla.

----------


## zutaminuta

Rekli su da zbog beba mora biti upaljeno.  :Confused:

----------


## Vrci

Koliko se sjećam iz Vinogradske, svjetla su se u sobama gasila po noći, ali su bila otvorena vrata prema hodniku da nije mrkli mrak

Nisam vidjela niti jednog pauka niti paučinu, niti bubu (ok u veljači ih baš ni nema :D)

----------


## jelena.O

> Rekli su da zbog beba mora biti upaljeno.


meni na svetom duhu nisu tak rekli, i imali smo po noći zgašena svjetla, a u traumskoj sobi prigušena svjetla.

----------


## angel 1

I meni na Sv.Duhu su 2010 morala biti upaljena svjetla..isto zbog beba i sestre su stalno dolazile provjeravati da nije koja zaspala s bebom u krevetu.. Bebe su isključivo morale spavati u svom kinderbetu. I meni je bilo koma to upaljeno svjetlo, nisam oka sklopila. Kad sam odlazila kući sam saznala da je mjesec dana prije jedna bebica umrla u krevetu..pretpostavljali su da je žena zaspala, a beba se ugušila  :Sad:  Tako da su bili jako 'strogi ' s tim.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ali to je bolnica, tamo male bebe spavaju, a kukaca i paukova posvuda.


Gledaj žuta, u mojoj kući su isto spavale male bebe, ima kukaca i paukova posvuda, nije im se ništa desilo. Što se može djetetu dogoditi od kukaca? (Da kažem istinu, kod mene doma ima i škorpiona, i što god činila, uvijek ih ima, kao i kod svih mojih susjeda, i još nam nitko nije zabranio da držimo djecu doma)
Jedino što može držati vodu u tvojoj priči je da postoje mame koje se panično boje kukaca, pa bi u to ime trebalo sve kukce u rodilištima likvidirati, kao da taj postotak rodilja ne bude pod stresom? Ja osobno mislim da je to nelogično i bespotrebno. Ono što bi mene brinulo je prije svega hoću li naići na uljudno i stručno osoblje. Nakon toga, bilo bi lijepo da su tuševi u malo boljem stanju. I to je otprilike sve. 

Jako svjetlo usred noći... to mi je slijedeća nelogičnost. Ja sam u rodilištu imala prigušeno svjetlo koje je dolazilo s hodnika kroz stakla ispod stropa, i to mi je već smetalo pri spavanju. Stvarno ostave jako svjetlo? Ja bih se zbog toga žalila.




> I meni na Sv.Duhu su 2010 morala biti upaljena svjetla..isto zbog beba i sestre su stalno dolazile provjeravati da nije koja zaspala s bebom u krevetu.. Bebe su isključivo morale spavati u svom kinderbetu. I meni je bilo koma to upaljeno svjetlo, nisam oka sklopila. Kad sam odlazila kući sam saznala da je mjesec dana prije jedna bebica umrla u krevetu..pretpostavljali su da je žena zaspala, a beba se ugušila  Tako da su bili jako 'strogi ' s tim.


S oba djeteta sam uvijek od početka spavala u krevetu. Tako su djeca mirnija, a pogotovo prvih dana nakon poroda nisam imala snage za ustajanje svaki put kad dijete zakmeči. 
Imali smo mnoge rasprave oko sigurnosti pri spavanju s bebama u istom krevetu. Ja osobno ni malo ne vjerujem da djeci prijeti veća opasnost ako ne spavaju odvojeno, čak naprotiv. 
Prilikom prvog boravka na babinjačama jedna mi je sestra na prilično neuljudan način održala bukvicu što držim dijete (budna, preko dana) u krevetu kraj sebe, jer djeca moraju imati svoje mjesto iz higijenskih razloga, te ih odmah nakon podoja treba vraćati u krevetić. To što ja sa svojih 20-tak šavova ne mogu dijete sama izvaditi iz krevetića nije ju zanimalo.
Nakon drugog poroda nije mi nitko o tome govorio. Pretpostavila sam da su u međuvremenu i oni čuli za co-sleeping.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ja bih se zbog toga žalila.


Pa, žalila sam se. Odnosno, sama sam ga zgasila jer nikog nije bilo u sobi sa mnom i malom. Došle su sestre, opet ga upalile, rekle da mora biti upaljeno zbog bebe.

----------


## spajalica

Ako nije tajna o kojem rodilistu je rijec? U vinogradskoj 2005. i 2007. nocu smo imali ugasena svijetla. a ujutro bi sestre ulazile ja bih cak rekla tiho i stavljale one toplomjere na ormaric onoj koja nije budna.
Ja pauke nisam vidjela, a higijena u WC je ovisila o rodiljama. za mene je to bilo veliko otkrice, da se neke rodilje ponasaju kao da iza njih treba doco odmah neko i sve pocistiti sto one ostave.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovdje se lupalo vratima. Svi, apsolutno svi, od doktora, sestra do spremačica iza sebe ostave vrata lagano otškrinuta, a onda propuh otvori i zalupi dobrano. Tako 150 x na dan. Za wc ništa ne kažem. To mi je jasno da ovisi o ženama, jer čistačica ne može doletjeti svaki put kada neka od nas obavi nuždu. Riječ je o Merkuru.

----------


## Deaedi

Joj, sjecam se kad je na SD cistacica krpom obrisala prvo pod, pa pipu i umivaonik, pa je dosla doktorica i prala ruke i dirala tu pipu pa moju bebu... I rez od carskog. I da, cistacica je prije bila u wc-u. Imala je samo jednu krpu.

----------


## Tanči

2000. na Svetom Duhu je jedna čistačica prala pod, a druga alkoholom prebrisavala pipu, kvake, namještaj...
Tada je na cijeli odjel bio samo jedan wc i jedna kupaona.
Sve je bilo staro i jako pohabano, ali čisto.
Pod su prali više puta na dan i jednom dnevno obavezno s alkoholom kvake, ulazna vrata u sobu, okvire kreveta, ormariće i sl.
Bila je grozna gužva jer se Vinogradska renovirala i žene su ležale posvuda i na pomoćnim ležajevima.
Ali, bilo je čisto.

----------


## Apsu

Sveti duh, moralo je po noci biti upaljeno svijetlo, ali smo palile samo malu lampicu i nisu nam prigovarali.

Urednost: wc je bio cist, ali zato mi 3 dana nije promijenjena krvava posteljina. Stavljala sam si rucnike ispod sebe da ne lezim na tome. 
Iako sam veliki arahnofob i opcenito imam strah od svih kukaca pa i bubamare, mislim da se nisam ni sjetila pogledati na strop nego sam gledala i gledala i gledala u bebu.. 
Ono sto sam primjetila je da je cistacica prala pod sa crnom krpom. Zmazanom da zmazanija ne moze biti.

----------


## KrisZg

Prije godinu i pol, merkur.
10dana sam bila.
Bila sam toliko umorna da se niti dan danas ne sjecam opcih uvjeta.Sjecala bih se da mi je zasmetalo nesto. Ali se sjecam da smo same gasile i palile nocno svijetlo po potrebi. I da sam si sama brisala stolic za klopu nakon njih. I koristila detificijens koji je na ulazu i svaku sobu.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Valjda sam naletjela na krivu sestru. Jer dok su mi jedne uredno davale nove spavaćice ova jedna je uporno govorila da nemaju jer su na pranju, a dobila sam čak i odgovor da što imam mijenjati spavaćicu koja je umrljana mlijekom. Da je to lijepo što dojim i imam mlijeka. Naravno, druga sestra koja bi došla iza nje me gledala kao idiota zašto hodam u prljavom kada imaju spavaćica dovoljno.

----------


## Anemona

> Valjda sam naletjela na krivu sestru. Jer dok su mi jedne uredno davale nove spavaćice ova jedna je uporno govorila da nemaju jer su na pranju, a dobila sam čak i odgovor da što imam mijenjati spavaćicu koja je umrljana mlijekom. Da je to lijepo što dojim i imam mlijeka. Naravno, druga sestra koja bi došla iza nje me gledala kao idiota zašto hodam u prljavom kada imaju spavaćica dovoljno.


Vinogradska 2007. - spavaćice i posteljina kad bi stigla oprana bila je na hodniku, ako sam smatrala da mi treba uredno sam uzela i jedno i drugo i presvukla i sebe i krevet.
Jedina zamjerka je užasno kruti materijal od kojeg je posteljina. 
Pretpostavljam da je u pitanju dezinficijens.
Imala sam prilični rez, pa nisam mogla normalno silaziti s kreveta, nego po koljenima. Svu kožu sam izgulila na toj posteljini.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovdje je isto u hodniku, i bez problema bih mogla uzeti sama, ali ni jedna žena s kojom sam dijelila sobu nije sama išla po spavaćice. Sve su tražile sestre da im donesu, a sestre nisu rekle da si možemo otići i uzeti same, pa sam pretpostavila da je takva politika. Bilo bi dobro da sastave još neki popis s kućnim pravilima osim ono općenito. Zapravo, bilo bi dobro da se međusobno dogovore. Jer jedna ovako, druga onako. Jedna mi kaže donesite mlijeko tu k nama, druga me šalje u sobu da će ona dolaziti sama neka joj pozvonim.

----------


## Anemona

Pitala sam da li smijem sama uzeti.
I za sve što mi nije bilo jasno/smetalo mi je,... pitala sam i dobila što želim.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, možda je i u tome greška s moje strane. Iako, gnjavila sam ih s pitanjima u vezi bebe, pa sam mislila da već pretjerujem. Kada je zadnji dan krenula glavna sestra sa klimom, bilo nas je dvije u sobi. Ženica se nije usuđivala reći da joj smeta klima jer je mislila da meni treba, a ja nisam ništa govorila jer sam mislila da će njoj pored prozora biti lakše sa klimom. Zapravo, i jednoj i drugoj je smetao hladni zrak koji je puhao po bebama. Izgasile bi, a ova bi se opet vraćala sa upravljačem i palila klimu, jer se toliko uživjela u taj posao klimatiziranja bolničkih soba.

----------


## Vrci

> Vinogradska 2007. - spavaćice i posteljina kad bi stigla oprana bila je na hodniku, ako sam smatrala da mi treba uredno sam uzela i jedno i drugo i presvukla i sebe i krevet.
> Jedina zamjerka je užasno kruti materijal od kojeg je posteljina. 
> Pretpostavljam da je u pitanju dezinficijens.
> Imala sam prilični rez, pa nisam mogla normalno silaziti s kreveta, nego po koljenima. Svu kožu sam izgulila na toj posteljini.


Potpisujem, ista situacija 2014.
Ja sam laktove izgulila po posteljini prvi dan, poslije sam stalno imala ogrtač dugih rukava

----------


## Tanči

Ja sam 2000. na S. Duhu uredno presvlačena.
I ja i krevet.
Svako jutro obavezno prije vizite bi sestra došla, sredila krevet i meni pomogla da se presvučem.
Znam da je jednom ispala velika strka jer nije bilo ni jedne spavačice pa je sestra obilazila sobe ne bi li našla koju.
I je, našla je i to zato jer su neke žene same uzimale spavačice iz ormara na hodniku i to po par komada odjednom.
Svoje nismo smjele imati pa je onda bilo tako sa bolničkima.

----------


## Apsu

Trazila sam cistu posteljinu nekoliko puta i nisam ju dobila. Kasnije sam odustala i uzivala u majcinstvu.

----------


## sarasvati

> Potpisujem, ista situacija 2014.
> Ja sam laktove izgulila po posteljini prvi dan, poslije sam stalno imala ogrtač dugih rukava


A sad mi je sinulo zasto sam ja imala čudne laktove neko vrijeme nakon poroda. Nisam to do sad povezala :toing:

Imam samo iskustvo Vinogradske 2014. i vec je dosta spomenuto. Sam se posluzis, iako mi to nije rekao netko od osoblja, činilo mi se čisto jer sam po pričama bila spremna na jako prljavo. Nije mi jasno bas bilo pušenje dok nitko ne vidi pa mi je to malo smrdilo. Sestre su bile vrlo korektne, a ja skroz fokusirana na bebu.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Sveti duh, moralo je po noci biti upaljeno svijetlo, ali smo palile samo malu lampicu i nisu nam prigovarali.
> 
> Urednost: wc je bio cist, ali zato mi 3 dana nije promijenjena krvava posteljina. Stavljala sam si rucnike ispod sebe da ne lezim na tome.


Isto rodilište i isto iskustvo s plahtom. Možda bi bilo drugačije da me nije zapalo roditi u petak popodne. Čak su i s benkicama bili tanki. 

Kukaca se ne sjećam, ali sam zato zaradila gljivice. Pretpostavljam da je kriva deka, jer sam se tuširala u papučama.

----------


## Kaae

Ajoj.

Ja mislila da ja imam primjedbi.  :škartoc:

----------


## rena7

Rijeku ne pamtim kao neurednu, prljavu. Bilo je uredu, nemam primjedbi u tom smislu. 
Ali, sve druge stvari su bile katastrofa.
Još im nisam zaboravila.

----------


## jelena.O

to pušenje je bilo dost često 2001., valjda jer je wc bio za dost soba 
2010. nisam skužila dim, a u cca isto doba sam rodila ko i 2001., samo dan poslije  usred ljeta

----------


## Vlattka

Rodila u Osijeku. Ne mogu reći da sam vidjela išta prljavo. Na boju krpe nisam obraćala pažnju. Spavaćica ionako nema, pa ni to ne mogu komentirati. Ona noćna svjetla na uzglavlju su i tamo bila must. Doduše, priča s plahtama je malo fuj. Daju ti novu jednom u sto godina. Meni su dali jer je dijete povraćalo po prvoj.

----------


## Mojca

Bizarna mi je ova anketa.  
Ne bojim se pauka. 
Jedino uholaže mi stvaraju jezu... A njih se rijetko vidi u zatvorenom prostoru.  

Nemam primjedbi na higijenu u rodilištu.  Sve je bilo za pet. Osim što su čistačice čistile više puta na dan, svaka žena je počistila i dezinficirala wc nakon upotrebe, ja sam za svaki slučaj i prije  :Smile: . 
Spavaćica, uložaka, jednokratnih gaćica je bilo ko u priči, isto tako i svega za bebe. 
Noću je bio mrak, osim lampe od kamene soli. 
Kad bi neka beba noću plakala, mama bi ju umirila u sobi za dojenje. 
Od prve noći smo spavale zajedno, iako sam rodila na carski. Porod je bio oko 18, u 22 smo već bile u sobi u istom krevetu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jesi li sigurna da se ne bi prepala (srednje debelog) pauka, pred noć, da ti padne na krevet i odjuri ispod, a beba samo na 20-30 cm?

Lampa od kamene soli, soba za dojenje, hig potrepština u priči - kaj to privatno negdje?  :Confused:

----------


## jelena.O

žuta, mojca nije rodila tu

----------


## Mojca

> Jesi li sigurna da se ne bi prepala (srednje debelog) pauka, pred noć, da ti padne na krevet i odjuri ispod, a beba samo na 20-30 cm?
> 
> Lampa od kamene soli, soba za dojenje, hig potrepština u priči - kaj to privatno negdje?



Ne znam što bi bilo kad bi bilo, vjerojatno ne bi ostala mirna. 

Nije privatno. Pokrajinska bolnica u Austriji, u Feldbachu.

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam se jedino prepadala cinjenice da se ne mogu bas otvoriti prozori. Sad se ne sjecam je li posve nemoguce, ili se moze otklizati 5-6 cm u stranu. Mozda i moze, jer mi je nekako u sjecanju da sam nakratko otvorila prozor u sobi nakon rodjenja prvog djeteta. (Ne neposredno... mozda drugi dan.) Rodjen je u prosincu; bilo je hladno.

Cura se rodila kad je vani bilo oko -35C. Na prozoru u sobi u kojoj sam radjala je bilo inje. Nije mi padalo na pamet otvarati nista, ni u toj sobi, ni u onoj gdje smo proveli sljedeci dan.

----------


## Mojca

E da, meni je bilo super to što nije bilo vruće. 
Bio je kraj 10 mj i grijanje nije radilo, ali nije bilo hladno. Bilo je taman. MD i ja smo se sjetili naših bolnica gdje je uvijek prevruće...

----------


## ina33

Sv. Duh, 2008., moralo je bit upaljeno ono svjetlo poviše kreveta, kako sam bila carica, a ne nakon tri dana doma, to mi je smetalo, 2-3 dana se izdrži. Bila je padnuta roleta u sobi (nije se mogla dizati i spuštati). Ne sjećam se kukaca niti nekog općeg dojma prljavštine. Ali da je to moderno, daleko je to od toga, ali npr. bilo je WC papira dostatno, ne sjećam se da je toga falilo. Mislim da ti ova anketa neće dati neke nevjerojatne razlike između jednog i drugog državnog rodilišta u Hrvatskoj - razlike su samo ako je neka rodila vani ili kod nas privat. Dakle, ako ćeš državno, keep calm and birth on, nema druge.

----------


## sillyme

Mene je u Vinogradskoj isto užasno smetalo svjetlo u hodniku koje mi je kroz onaj prozor na vratima tuklo direktno u oci. I raspadnuti madraci, previsok krevet bez šipke za dizanje te pregrijane prostorije suhog zraka od kojeg kašlješ što je baš "super" nakon CR. Na higijenu nisam imala primjedbi (osim na činjenicu da moraš nositi vlastiti wc papir), plahti se ne sjećam kao neke drame a spavaćice su mi bile presmiješno prevelike pa sam koristila svoje. Ali na režim kao da smo u kasarni - zaključavanje odjela, posjete u prenatrpanom naguranom zagušljivom hodnikiću i dnevna vizita u stilu vojne vježbe najvišeg reda - na to sam imala apsolutnu zamjerku.

Na SD mi je s druge strane bilo super, opuštena atmosfera, spavanje s bebom u krevetu preko dana, prigušeno noćno svjetlo koje mi nije tuklo u oči, wc od sobe uredan i s wc papirom. Na higijenu isto nemam zamjerki, ali nije mi palo na pamet gledati čistačici u krpe ili brojati da li pere pod 1x ili 3x dnevno. U stvari imam odbojnost prema onom prodornom mirisu dezificijensa, tako da npr nisam niti jednom dezifnficirala ruke ili bilo što nego samo prala ruke sapunom. Tuširala se ionako nisam ta tri dana jer ti stave neku gazu preko reza koju ne diraju tri dana, a nakon toga je skinu i ideš doma  :Grin:  

Kukca nisam vidjela niti jednog.

----------


## Mojca

Joj, sad sam se sjetila da sam ja vidjela jednog kukca.  :Smile:  
Bubamaru s vanjske strane prozora na prvom ctg-u nakon početka indukcije... baš sam se čudila bubamari u listopadu... protumačila sam si to kao znak da će sve biti ok.

----------


## Beti3

> Jesi li sigurna da se ne bi prepala (srednje debelog) pauka, pred noć, da ti padne na krevet i odjuri ispod, a beba samo na 20-30 cm?
> 
> Lampa od kamene soli, soba za dojenje, hig potrepština u priči - kaj to privatno negdje?


Stvar je samo i jedino u količini novaca, osobnoj ili državnoj. Sve ostalo su nijanse. Ili, običnim riječima rečeno, kako ti padne grah.

----------


## Mojca

Puno toga što sam doživjela u Feldbachu ne košta baš ništa. 

Odnos osoblja prema trudnicama, rodiljama, prema muževima, posjetama. 
Odnos rodilja prema cimericama, prema osoblju.
Ponašanje posjeta... 
Odnos rodilja prema sanitarnim prostorijama. 

Nismo ni 300 km daleko, a zapravo nas dijeli cijelo stoljeće. 

Što se tiče mojih novaca, da sam bila sigurna da ću u hr dobiti ono što želim i trebam, nikad ne bi ulazila u dugove koje sam plaćala sljedeće dvije godine. A to nije bila ni lampa od soli, ni soba za dojenje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Vi ste baš sretne što niste vidjele živine.


> Mene je u Vinogradskoj isto užasno smetalo svjetlo u hodniku koje mi je kroz onaj prozor na vratima tuklo direktno u oci.


Ovo nije bilo u hodniku. Bilo je u sobi. Tik iznad glave, a drugo s druge strane. Nisu radila oba istovremeno, ali koje god da je od ta dva svjetlilo bilo je koma.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam zapravo najenugodnije iznenadena ponasanjem zena na wc-u, kakav nered iza sebe ostave. Da mi je znati sto bi komentirale da njih doceka takav wc kakav ostave. 

(Mozda nije ontopic samo za rodiliste,nego i opcenito)

----------

